# Teddy Heads Video



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I found a great video for doing the "Teddy" head or Teddy Bear heads. I don't go for the full round look myself, but I've seen others here that do. I thought this was a great video showing how to clipper the face, so I hope you like it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Christy. I just cut Quince (even though I swore I wouldn't) because I was so tired of top knots and not maintaining them enough. I even cut his eyebrows. 

Thing is---the rest of him is long-he has no top knot hair and eyebrows in his mouth,and I can see his eyes!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> Thanks for posting that Christy. I just cut Quince (even though I swore I wouldn't) because I was so tired of top knots and not maintaining them enough. I even cut his eyebrows.
> 
> Thing is---the rest of him is long-he has no top knot hair and eyebrows in his mouth,and I can see his eyes!


I can't tell Julie...are you happy or sad?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie, I just did the same thing to Shelby. Her hair was always in a topknot, always matted, and there was so much breakage. So, I cut her bangs and also trimmed around her mouth. Now she can eat and drink without making a mess. Next is going to be an ear trim. I have to do a little at a time, because she was not happy with this at all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Michele and Julie hoto: please :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a great video, Christy. Thank you! I was cringing like crazy every time the groomer went over the dog's eyes with those very long scissors! :fear:

If you aren't happy with your dog's look, then trimming here and there can make a world of difference. I, too, would love to see pics of the new 'dos.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> That's a great video, Christy. Thank you! I was cringing like crazy every time the groomer went over the dog's eyes with those very long scissors! :fear:


Oooh you and me both!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video, Christy! Like you and Marj I had a hard time watching her with those long pointy shears so close to the eyes.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I also broke down last month and had the groomer trim Cocotini's bangs. She absolutely hated top knots, hairclips, and anything else I tried to get the hair out of her eyes so her hair was always down over her eyes. She'd yank at anything I put in her hair until she got it out. I was always afraid one of the clips would injure her eyes as she'd struggle to get it out! She also got some mild conjunctivitis a couple of times due to the hair being in her eyes, so snip,snip!! I really like being able to see her eyes now and she's much happier. Here's a pic a couple of days after her hair was cut.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Cocotini has beautiful, expressive eyes! I totally understand because I could never get Daisy to tolerate top knots. She would paw at it and run around rubbing her head on the carpeting trying to get them out! Cocotini retained the havie look, but now you can see her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I only tried letting Kodi's bangs grow out once, and before long caved and he was back in bangs. Top knots just aren't for us... either form the standpoint of convenience or looks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am both happy and sad actually......

For me---I am a true full coat snob I think? Nothing is more beautiful IMO,then a hav in full coat with a beautiful long flowing coat everywhere. Quince was never more handsome then when he was not cut and groomed to the nines in a top knot. He always allowed me to put top knots in and never fought them....but I couldn't fix and re-do his top knot several times a day (because of play with Vinnie) and then REMEMBER to take them out at night etc. He started always looking a mess and his top knot and eyebrows were so long they'd be over his face and into his mouth all the time. He even ran into things sometimes.The other day I looked at him and felt bad that I had not maintained him well and as he looked at me (or tried to) I thought...this is ridiculous....the poor dog! I'm doing this for ME...Not him! He got his bath and I just kept looking at his face and decided to try that Sierra Clip another time...FOR HIM..NOT ME! Of course--it didn't work and I just cut more and more till the hair stayed out of his eyes. Then I left the eyebrows. Eyebrow dogs seem to have another hurdle IMO,so I tried everything to leave them be. The eyebrows came forward and into his mouth and also blocked his vision....so after a weekend of this.....I cut his eyebrows.

I think it is better for him....I'm just not convinced he actually looks better. I left everything else in full coat...I just ruined the most important part-----his face.  :hurt:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> I am both happy and sad actually......
> 
> For me---I am a true full coat snob I think? Nothing is more beautiful IMO,then a hav in full coat with a beautiful long flowing coat everywhere.


I agree there is nothing so beautiful. I am (was??) a full coat snob too! When the vet butchered Rufus' hair I almost threw up! I still think about taking him back in just to show her how long it takes for that coat to grow back. It has been six months and the hair at the base of his tail has only grown in 2 inches! :rant:

HOWEVER, since I trimmed their coats down I love them just as much and I find I have grown accustomed to the look. I will be bathing Marley today and trimming just a bit on his head now that I've seen this video it gives me a good perspective of what the clippers will do. He needs a bit of evening up. Someone around here keeps giving him a flattop. :frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh and forgot to mention Julie, I would love to see a picture of Quincy. I love "eyebrow" dogs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Michele and Julie hoto: please :grouphug:


I will as soon as I finish her. It's still a work in progress. I thought I cut enough, but noticed a bit more hair still hanging in her face. Hopefully I can finish tomorrow. I'm still debating about cutting her body. She has such a beautiful flowing coat  that I hate to do it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is just a matter of accepting the look...I see puppy cuts that are awful and yet--a few are really cute! I just don't know how to guarantee if I take him somewhere for a clip that I will get exactly what I am after. The grooming horror stories have scared me off! Basically-I succumed to the idea that if I can't do it,he won't have it and then if I mess up I only have myself to blame! :laugh: I just always think how angry I'd be if I took him someplace for a clip and I picked up an ugly dog. I am VERY VERY FUSSY type person,so............God help the poor sucker who ever tried to give my Quincy a puppy clip.ound: Hence--he stays home and has never seen a groomers in his 4+ years! :laugh:

If I can't cut him to suit me.....chances are no one else can either! That's the sick reality of it all! ound:

Quincy will appear in a picture or two with the quilt as it leaves here....but I am praying that his hair will grow back at lightning speed in a week or two? ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I thought I cut enough, but noticed a bit more hair still hanging in her face.


This is what I did too---I cut and waited and when more hung down blocking his eyes or getting in his mouth...I cut a bit more...then a bit more....I think I messed up his eyebrows though.:eyebrows:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, the nice part about doing it yourself is you get another try every time it grows out and you will get better and better at getting it just the way you want! I ony took Rufus to the groomers once and that was only because he was scratching so badly his hair already looked awful! The cut I HATED at the time, but I would've hated any cut he got because I really didn't want him cut. The other side is, I really didn't want his hair scratched off either and that had already happened! 

I was smart enough to take pictures so I can look back now and see it really wasn't so awful. The body was alright. The face wasn't right and I can see how they sculpted hair out from the cheeks which made his ears look dreadfully thin. Having those pics helps me to know what I want when I cut him. I'm far happier doing the job myself even if it isn't professional. (It will be in a couple years time with all the practice I'm getting!) 

I always thought why pay someone for a bad haircut when I can do that myself for free? LOL!

In reading through the grooming forums I read about the types of groomers and types of customers... I could see myself in the customer that brings in full instructions and pictures detailing every last thing I want because that is EXACTLY what I did the one time I took Rufus in! Yes, I am a CDL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great video! The dog was very...................patient and very still! Good thing because those scissors were long and sharp.

Jack is still so wiggly, it is a hit and miss when trying to get some of the hair away from his eyes. Next time.....I think I will try him on the grooming table and noose to see if that makes any difference than sitting in my lap.

Thanks again for the video! 

Oh! I cringed also.....when the ears were cut! But, I understand that all grooming is a artistic view and balance. A cute cut, I am really glad you found the video.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> In reading through the grooming forums I read about the types of groomers and types of customers... I could see myself in the customer that brings in full instructions and pictures detailing every last thing I want because that is EXACTLY what I did the one time I took Rufus in! Yes, I am a CDL


Kodi only gets his feet, belly and bangs trimmed, and I stand there with the groomer and "direct" the whole time.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Oh! I cringed also.....when the ears were cut! But, I understand that all grooming is a artistic view and balance. A cute cut, I am really glad you found the video.


I agree, even if you want the ears short, I thought those ears looked chopped at the edge. Maybe they needed some evening up with the thinning shears.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie. where's the picture??? I want to see your beautiful little man. And Michele, I can't wait to see Shelby too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie said:


> For me---I am a true full coat snob I think? Nothing is more beautiful IMO,then a hav in full coat with a beautiful long flowing coat everywhere. (


Add me to a full coat and top knot snob club too.  I never get tired of hearing compliments on Bugsy's top knot and his long flowing coat. I love the way he looks and neither of us minds the daily grooming sessions.

Edited to add that both of my poodles have learned to leave the top knot alone a long time ago.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I sorta messed with the boys' heads this week armed with the Teddy Heads video just for information on what guide combs might do. I usually use the longest comb I have WITH the hair growth which leaves about 3 inches of coat. Marley has had alot of broken hair on his head and just needed some evening up and I suck with the scissoring so I used a guide comb. Mind you at 3 inches it doesn't look like a teddy head but the hair all got evened and trimmed at least and has a healthier look now.

Rufus' head hair has been getting longer and longer and I wanted to shorten it some. I messed with it last night and now he looks like he has a Beatles haircut. :redface: I'll need to tweek that a little still.

Does anyone else's dog has really really thin ears???? I have to be very careful to leave plenty of face hair under the ears to give them more oomph! His ears are so thin and wispy they hang down like graduation tassels.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sammy has thin ear hair and they just hang there. They are often turned inside out too! lol He doesn't have a full face at all, although his body hair is a bit thicker and more profuse. Nothing like Ricky, but still. 

Julie, it's very hard to look at a cut that we did and not like it. I've been there too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Sammy has thin ear hair and they just hang there. They are often turned inside out too! lol He doesn't have a full face at all, although his body hair is a bit thicker and more profuse. Nothing like Ricky, but still.
> 
> Julie, it's very hard to look at a cut that we did and not like it. I've been there too!


I just checked them again and Marleys ears--the leather seems a bit thicker and they lay flat like a cocker. Often he has one inside out too though. With Rufus the ear leather hangs folded so I guess that's why they look so much thinner. Hubby just asked if I could train them to lie flat?? Hmmmm maybe Breathe Right strips?? lol!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good video but it made me nervous too with the scissors around the eyes. I want easy coats but not short hair. Smarty’s bangs are banded they are not thick and are a mess most of the time. Even DH says at times she needs her hair fixed. Galen rubs her face and head so I don’t have that worry. She keeps her hair fairly short.


----------

